# Ungewollter Doppelklick



## Gamer090 (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Meine Roccat Kova macht seit einem Monat immer wieder ungewollte Doppelklicks, es ist für mich kaum noch möglich richtig die Maus zu benutzen. Die Software ist auf dem neuesten Stand und im Netz heisst es entweder "Kaputt" oder "Doppelklickgeschwindigkeit herunter setzen" habe ich auch getan aber es ändert sich nichts, muss ich eine neue Maus kaufen? 

Diese an Roccat zu senden wegen einer Reperatur wird sich nicht lohnen allein schon von den Kosten her, Vorschläge? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Oktober 2018)

Lies dir mal Roccat Kone Doppelklickproblem beheben durch. Ich weiß nicht, vlt hilft es dir ja.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Oktober 2018)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Lies dir mal Roccat Kone Doppelklickproblem beheben durch. Ich weiß nicht, vlt hilft es dir ja.



Werde ich ausprobieren, Vielen Dank


----------



## Deep Thought (25. Oktober 2018)

Bei vielen Mäusen kommt so ein Doppelklick-Problem von prellenden Omron-Mikroschaltern. Ich vermute mal, dass die bei dir auch verbaut sind.

Falls du es dir löttechnisch zutraust, kannst du die Schalter austauschen. Am besten gleich an beiden Maustasten, dann ist erst mal Ruhe...


----------



## JackA (25. Oktober 2018)

Da ist einfach der Omron Schalter durch oder verdreckt. Austauschen, fertig. Wenn man sich das Löten nicht zutraut, dann wegwerfen, neue Maus kaufen.
Gibt reichlich Anleitungen im WWW wie man das wieder fixt.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Oktober 2018)

Schon Jahre her das ich einen Lötkolben in der Hand hatte, werde erstmal die Anleitung die von Krolgosh verlinkt wurde befolgen und wenn es nicht klappt mal sehen ob ich das noch hin bekomme


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2018)

Wie alt ist die Maus?


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Oktober 2018)

Keine Ahnung ich würde sagen 2-3 Jahre, sowas merke ich mir nicht wirklich


----------



## Ion (25. Oktober 2018)

Hatte ich vor Jahren auch bei meiner Logitech. Omron Schalter waren versaut etc.
Ich hatte keinen Nerv das Teil auseinander zu nehmen. Hab mir dann eine neue gekauft


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Oktober 2018)

Habe gerade etwas bemerkt und zwar beim Kabel, an einer Stelle war die Textilummantelung weg und das Kabel an der Stelle hatte eine Form die ungefähr wie ein V aussah!  Die Textilummantellung habe ich ander Stellle etwas aufgeschnitten und das Kabel ist jetzt wieder wie es soll. Aber wird eine Weile dauern, falls überhaupt, bis das Kabel wieder Elastisch ist wie es sollte an der Stelle.

Mal sehen ob es daran liegt, dass das Kabel einen Wackelkontakt verursachte, auch wenn es immer heisst es liegt an den Schaltern.

EDIT: Das Datum auf dem Bild kann nur ein Auslesefehler sein oder?  

EDIT2: Ich habe das Mindestdatum gefunden meiner Maus, vor rund 2 Jahren schrieb ich im "Was habt ihr bereits gekauft Thread" das ich mir eine neues Mauspad für diese Maus die ich bereits hatte gekauft habe. Liegt es "Altersschwäche"?


----------



## Deep Thought (25. Oktober 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob es daran liegt, dass das Kabel einen Wackelkontakt verursachte, auch wenn es immer heisst es liegt an den Schaltern.



Nein, ein Wackelkontakt auf der USB-Leitung dürfte sich anders bemerkbar machen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ich würde sagen 2-3 Jahre, sowas merke ich mir nicht wirklich


Dafür gibt es Rechnungen und man könnte dann eventuell auf die Herstellergarantie zurück greifen.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. November 2018)

Habe diesen Thread ganz vergessen, sorry dafür, kenne jemand der mir beim wechseln der Omron Schalter helfen würde, gekauft habe ich die bei Aliexpress und halten laut Beschreibung 50 Millionen Klicks aus, sollte reichen  Mal sehen ob die noch vor Weihnachten ankommen, jedenfalls Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, die Schalter haben kaum etwas gekostet und eine neue Maus muss nicht gekauft werden


----------

